# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Tadpole Identification

## Kouba

So my husband and I "rescued" some wild tadpoles from a pond at our bio park. They were being eaten right in front of us and we were able to capture 12 of them. 
We know there were American Bullfrogs breeding in this pond because we saw them mating, but these tadpoles seem much too small to be this species. 
I am leaning more toward an American toad or other toad species, but can not be certain.

We are located in New Mexico, USA. They were caught the end of May. We just had a rain storm 2 days before they were caught. They were caught in a pond with large fish, ducks, and turtles as well as nutria and American Bullfrogs.
We will probably let these guy go once they pass the tadpole stage. We just wanted to get as many as we could save from the fish and nutria that were eating them.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

